# Dang trees eating my bikes...



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 20, 2015)

Well today was a first.

One of the most unique bikes in my collection now.

Maybe ill make a table out of it or something...

This wasn't really mine...found it on a pick

-Tyler



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kermit (Jan 20, 2015)

Maybe you should use it alittle more......just sayin


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 20, 2015)

kermit said:


> Maybe you should use it alittle more......just sayin




this wasn't really mine...found it on a pick.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 20, 2015)

*treed*

Cool. That thing has floor lamp written all over it.


----------



## Boris (Jan 20, 2015)

It's official, I'm a treeophobe. Cut 'em ALL down!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 20, 2015)

Gordon said:


> Cool. That thing has floor lamp written all over it.




Lamp crossed my mind for sure. That's still up in the air.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Jan 20, 2015)

Nom, nom,nom,nom...I wuv tu eet bykes!!!!!!!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 20, 2015)

So now I guess it's between making it into a lamp or Card table...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 20, 2015)

cut the top a little shorter and carve the rest of the face above the lips that are wrapped around the frame and put on the porch or in the yard


----------



## mike j (Jan 20, 2015)

Poor tree, I think it really liked that bicycle.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 20, 2015)

I had a tree that loved my 1893 iron fence so much it loved and hugged it to death too. I tried every other year or so the cut it free without cutting the tree down but, it seems the closer I got to the metal the meat of that tree was harder. I never got it out and sold the house in 2010 and seriously doubt anybody will try as much as I to free it. 

I don't envy any attempts to cut that bike free.

[edit} except the one thing I'd hoped could do each year was to get the areas i'd cut  to rot. It didn't work but, by having cut it off the tree perhaps it'll rot enough in a few years to pry it lose.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 20, 2015)

i know it would take a long time but If that was me I would cut away at the tree, free the bike and then fix and ride it. No lamp or table in its future if it was mine!


----------



## vincev (Jan 20, 2015)

Remove the bike and replant the stump.Glue on a few branches and it will be good as new.


----------



## Boris (Jan 20, 2015)

vincev said:


> Remove the bike and replant the stump.Glue on a few branches and it will be good as new.




NO!!!!! Kill more trees.


----------



## vincev (Jan 20, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> NO!!!!! Kill more trees.




You may be correct Dave.Lets kill them before they kill us.


----------



## vincev (Jan 20, 2015)

these trees will never kill another human.


----------



## Boris (Jan 20, 2015)

vincev said:


> You may be correct Dave.Lets kill them before they kill us.




Let me clarify. I mean to say, kill the men trees, the women trees are good.


----------



## Boris (Jan 20, 2015)

vincev said:


> these trees will never kill another human.View attachment 192271




Or more importantly, eat another bike.


----------



## vincev (Jan 20, 2015)

And to think,trees thought they could eat all our bikes.HMPh..... Those dirty @*#$*%& trees!


----------



## Boris (Jan 20, 2015)

vincev said:


> And to think,trees thought they could eat all our bikes.HMPh..... Those dirty @*#$*%& trees!




Yep, they're pretty schtupid.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 21, 2015)

Double Nickle said:


> Well today was a first.
> 
> One of the most unique bikes in my collection now.
> 
> ...




*Natures bicycle lock *


----------



## kirk thomas (Jan 22, 2015)

Put a bunch of dowels in it and make a nice hat rack


----------



## Dangerwagon (Jan 22, 2015)

The tree hugers will not like this one bit!


----------



## gsc (Jan 24, 2015)

Is that a Grootray.


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 24, 2015)

My bicycle was attacked by a tree last summer while at the park. It is an alien tree from a bicycle eating planet.very little is known about them


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 24, 2015)

Sped Man said:


> My bicycle was attacked by a tree last summer while at the park. It is an alien tree from a bicycle eating planet.very little is known about them




I took a shot one in the act of finishing off a bike .




Here's a larger image of the alien tree devouring a bike !





Last seen in the Portland area.


----------



## Boris (Jan 24, 2015)

Fortunately, that one was just a Bowden.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 24, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Fortunately, that one was just a Bowden.




Somehow I detect a slight glee in your reply !


----------



## vincev (Jan 25, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Fortunately, that one was just a Bowden.




I know Bowdens are not well liked by some so I am willing to trade the famous Cheeto's bike for a Bowden.


----------



## Boris (Jan 25, 2015)

Could you sweeten the deal with say, a siren helmet, perhaps?


----------



## vincev (Jan 25, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Could you sweeten the deal with say, a siren helmet, perhaps?
> This one's for you Duck.





NO! I ain't that stupid.


----------



## Boris (Jan 25, 2015)

vincev said:


> NO! I ain't that stupid.




Well, you certainly can't prove that by me, the way you take such liberties with the English language!


----------



## vincev (Jan 25, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Well, you certainly can't prove that by me, the way you take such liberties with the English language!
> For Duck




I use the word "aint" for Cabers that did not get through English 101.


----------



## Boris (Jan 25, 2015)

vincev said:


> I use the word "aint" for Cabers that did not get through English 101.




You're going to need that helmet, just in case you fall off that high horse.


----------



## vincev (Jan 25, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> You're going to need that helmet, just in case you fall off that high horse.




I love when i strike a raw nerve. They have night school classes Dave.


----------



## Boris (Jan 25, 2015)

If you don't empty the mail from your PM's, remember I do have your phone number.


----------



## vincev (Jan 25, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> If you don't empty the mail from your PM's, remember I do have your phone number.




Oddly enough someone asked me about you this weekend.i told them what an silly head you are.


----------



## vincev (Jan 25, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> If you don't empty the mail from your PM's, remember I do have your phone number.




I emptied my mail so feel free to load it up with your idiotic crap again.


----------



## Boris (Jan 25, 2015)

vincev said:


> Oddly enough someone asked me about you this weekend.i told them what an silly head you are.




At least you're honest.


----------



## Boris (Jan 25, 2015)

vincev said:


> I emptied my mail so feel free to load it up with your idiotic crap again.




And it's just that easy folks! I have his phone number, for anyone that wants it.


----------



## randallace (Jan 26, 2015)

vincev said:


> NO! I ain't that stupid.View attachment 193160




- oh my -----SWEET HEADGEAR  !! ------ I'D ROCK THAT !!!


----------



## mrg (Feb 2, 2015)

she kinda pulls to the left


----------



## COB (Jul 12, 2015)

Schwinn snack...


----------



## Kelpie3 (Jul 17, 2015)

It that a Bonsai Bike?


----------

